# Biopsy



## Claire61 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have Hashi/hypo and just went in for an ultrasound. It came back and they are sending me for a biopsy. I looked online and I imagine it will be the needle kind. How does that feel? Can you go back to work same day or should I take the day off? Does it hurt very much? Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire61 said:


> Hi everyone. I have Hashi/hypo and just went in for an ultrasound. It came back and they are sending me for a biopsy. I looked online and I imagine it will be the needle kind. How does that feel? Can you go back to work same day or should I take the day off? Does it hurt very much? Thank you.


I think it all depends on the nature of your work and how strong your constitution is.

Be kind to yourself; go home and ice down while you put your tootsies up.

When is the FNA? (fine needle aspiration)


----------



## Claire61 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an appointment 3/22 with my Doctor who will schedule and go over my ultrasound results. They told me over the phone I needed to go to an ENT and have a biopsy. I am hoarse and have had a constant cough for a couple of years. So I may have had the Hashis for awhile.I had a feeling I had something growing on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire61 said:


> I have an appointment 3/22 with my Doctor who will schedule and go over my ultrasound results. They told me over the phone I needed to go to an ENT and have a biopsy. I am hoarse and have had a constant cough for a couple of years. So I may have had the Hashis for awhile.I had a feeling I had something growing on it.


Ah, ha; hopefully we won't have to wait long. Please let us know when the appt. is set up for the FNA (fine needle aspiration.)

You may wish to read this.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

I am awfully glad you are getting a biopsy and am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

In my experience, you could easily go back to work that day. It's sore, like a shot, but not putting you down for the day. :hugs:


----------



## Claire61 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. glad to know its not so bad you can't go back to work but maybe I will kick up my feet that day anyway and get my hubby to wait on me ha ha.


----------



## Mitche2k (Apr 11, 2011)

I had mine today. I thought it was awful. Way worse than what I expected. Email me if you want details. . I suppose one could go back to work but I took it easy the rest of the day. I have swelling and my throat hurts for sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mitche2k said:


> I had mine today. I thought it was awful. Way worse than what I expected. Email me if you want details. . I suppose one could go back to work but I took it easy the rest of the day. I have swelling and my throat hurts for sure.


And you should take it easy. Pamper yourself; there is only one you! I am sorry that your FNA was bad. What happened?

When will you have the results?


----------

